# General > General Chat >  Naked and Afraid....show

## hunter63

Caught an episode of Naked and Afraid.....
Man and women are left in Costa rica,..... Naked for 21 days......Do have a fire steel and machete....that's it.
Actually pretty real, but not a lot of skills demonstrated.....just 2 people living and starving for 21 days.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...loitative.html

Then again, maybe not.....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...wers-told.html

This was the show that had a producer get snake bit, and nearly lost his foot.....

http://www.tmz.com/2013/05/02/foot-r...to-snake-bite/

----------


## crashdive123

He was also given a space blanket at night because they were afraid he would suffer from hypothermia.  My opinion of him was - not much experience or skill and pretty much a butthead.

----------


## Beans

> He was also given a space blanket at night because they were afraid he would suffer from hypothermia.  My opinion of him was - not much experience or skill and pretty much a butthead.


I agree. I think she did better then he did and was surprised by the "experts' increase in his survival rating. and IMHO he whined way too much.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Interesting display of psychological breakdown.  I believe if the safety net of being monitored by the show and knowing you can quit at any time gave the guy what he needed to make it.  Without that I think he may have just given up and sat down and died.  The woman showed a much better ability to bounce back from the lows.

----------


## Rick

I think the whole problem was being naked. You don't have to sit on too many rocks to want to give up. Don't even get me started on stickers.

----------


## hunter63

I do believe that are people in the world that truly believe they can run away to the wilderness naked and survive.......about one a week or so..
So for those people. give it a go....someone will film it.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

thanks for the links, Hunter63, I watched the clips and decided it had some thrill factors. Gotta be a lot of hurt going on there.

----------


## Beans

I caught the second show and I learned something.
If you are going into the wild without any clothes and partner with a naked woman always, always wear shoes.  Two shows, two guys both ended up with foot injuries.

Guys 2 women 0

I can be sympathetic with the man on the second show as I ran a cactus thorn through the side of leather cowboy boot. Pulled the thorn out, or so I thought. Two days later an infected foot, off to the doctor to get the rest of the thorn removed, a tetanus shot, some  antibiotics and limped for a couple of more days. So I know he wasn't having fun.

----------


## Rick

I actually tried out for the show. They didn't accept me because they said they'd have to change the name to "Naked and Everyone Else is Afraid."

----------


## Beans

> I actually tried out for the show. They didn't accept me because they said they'd have to change the name to "Naked and Everyone Else is Afraid."


You would actually give up the thong for a TV shop??????

----------


## crashdive123

We could only hope.

----------


## Rick

> We could only hope.




Is this a date? I'll need dinner first.

----------


## Wildthang

I find it very perplexing as to why anybody would voluntarily go off onto the wilderness naked! I think it is just a rating trick because they know that everybody likes naked!

----------


## Winter

I just watched 2 episodes of this show. It's brutal. Naked, with a stranger, with only 2 pieces of gear? I'm surprised they survive 21 days. I'm not sure I would.

----------


## Sarge47

> I just watched 2 episodes of this show. It's brutal. Naked, with a stranger, with only 2 pieces of gear? I'm surprised they survive 21 days. I'm not sure I would.


I watched bits & Pieces of a couple of episodes and in one the naked male had injured the bottom of his foot so bad that the producer stepped in with the camera crew right behind him and they pulled him out while they treated his foot!  That would never happen in a real survival situation.  If it was real he'd of died.  Pseudo Reality TV at it's best!.... :Thumbdown:

----------


## intothenew

I learned something today.



It's Pseudo Reality Combat when you have an ejection seat with a parachute.



It's Pseudo Reality Science when you take a space suit with you to the ISS.



It's Pseudo Reality sport when you have a life vest.






Real men would never hear of such. All this talk of an egress plan is bologna.



I haven't watched the show, and surely will not after this enlightenment.

----------


## Winter

I enjoyed the show.

----------


## crashdive123

Tell the truth....

How many guys are watching and waiting for the episode with the really attractive girl?

----------


## hunter63

I still say...If I was to be stranded, neck-ed and the partner was a women.......I would want a big women, warm in winter, shade in summer.....and slower than me ..in case of predators. 
Sorry Ruth......

I though that Africa episode was better...and show you how fast thing can go to heck just with a thorn or other small wound....

All over the world there are primitive tribes that live pretty much neck-ed and do well.......of course they don't live all that long.

----------


## MaveRick

They are really getting desperate for ways to keep people watching these kinds of shows. I still can't understand why the producers don't want to go a DIY type series about urban and hobby farms. I came up with 4 pages worth of shows covering everything from aquaponics, beekeeping and canning to well drilling and wine making. I'm still hoping there is a production company out there that would like to produce a show like this and would let me be their technicial advisor.

----------


## intothenew

The Hayday of TV.

----------


## hunter63

Come now...all y'all survivalist is the ultimate to take off nakkid and survive?

But on the other hand seems every one want's to go to Alaska....what's up with that?
Watch part of the one where the guy was nakkid in Figi...and still had problems....

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Watched the third episode, this time the woman smoked the guy.  If it wasn't for her taking care of him in the first few days, he would of dropped out.

So far I would say woman 3, men 0 on who has adapted best.

----------


## Winter

> Watched the third episode, this time the woman smoked the guy.  If it wasn't for her taking care of him in the first few days, he would of dropped out.
> 
> So far I would say woman 3, men 0 on who has adapted best.


I'd agree with that. Here's the reason why.

They are looking for survival "experts" and a man considers himself an expert very liberally. More liberally than a woman. My opinion on the matter.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Men also seem to man-up better when their around other men, the whole pride thing.  I believe that woman are inherently more stoic on many levels than men.

----------


## Rick

> I believe that woman are inherently more stoic on many levels than men




It comes from practicing "the look".

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Oh Yes, The Look...

----------


## welderguy

> It comes from practicing "the look". [/COLOR]


 would they be one of these?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, no. This is the universal look they all learn at about 2. Maybe younger. You know "the look". Hands on her hips, head slightly tilted to one side, glassy eyes that say, "You know you were my second choice, right?"

----------


## welderguy

> Oh, no. This is the universal look they all learn at about 2. Maybe younger. You know "the look". Hands on her hips, head slightly tilted to one side, glassy eyes that say, "You know you were my second choice, right?"


 Oh that look, I dont pay attention to that look, Im ok with second choice!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I don't know if the producers of this show are woman, and they loaded the show with better skilled woman than men, but so far the woman participants are steeling the show. 

Overall performance after four episodes:
Woman 4,  Men 0

The woman in episode four applied many primitive living skills, strong endurance, and a never give-up attitude.  Good Job!

----------


## hunter63

I'm gonna second the women smoking the men.......

I can relate to the bug bites in the Panama episode.

----------


## Sarge47

I was naked and afraid once.  I was in the shower and a delivery man came to the door...I couldn't find my robe and... :Mellow:

----------


## Ken

> I was naked and afraid once. I was in the shower and a delivery man came to the door...I couldn't find my robe and...



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I KNEW that post would draw Ken out from under his rock!... :Clown:

----------


## welderguy

I have been scared to watch the show, Im scared the participants will look like rick with no thong!!!! :Scared:  :eyepoke:

----------


## Rick

Looks like I need a haircut. You probably noticed though that I'm holding the perfect survival knife.

No one looks like me without a hong. That mold was broken, ground up, burned and the ashes scattered.

----------


## welderguy

> Looks like I need a haircut. You probably noticed though that I'm holding the perfect survival knife.
> 
> No one looks like me without a hong. That mold was broken, ground up, burned and the ashes scattered.


 Yes you do, Oh thats a Mora your holding . and thank God !!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> I don't know if the producers of this show are woman, and they loaded the show with better skilled woman than men, but so far the woman participants are steeling the show. 
> 
> Overall performance after four episodes:
> Woman 4,  Men 0
> 
> The woman in episode four applied many primitive living skills, strong endurance, and a never give-up attitude.  Good Job!


The producer of the show actually is a woman.  The guy in last nights show was pathetic.  He brings swim goggles (extremely bad choice for free diving) and is afraid of everything that lives in the ocean.  Me thinks the only survival he teaches is via the internet.

----------


## Winter

> No one looks like me without a hong. That mold was broken, ground up, burned and the ashes scattered.


By court order, no doubt.

The show is pretty hard core. 21 days with nothing is extremely difficult.

I gotta agree with you Crash. Goggles was a real dumb idea for a person with his paranoia. That guy was failing instantly. If you know you burn, get shelter immediately. If you are burnt, get under water.

----------


## Rick

Well I never! Actually, I did but it was back in '75.

----------


## Canoetripper

This guy was impressive a bit of a whiner though.
This is something you will never here of me doing.
Or even thinking about. My idea of a survival 
situation is a hotel with no room service!

----------


## welderguy

Well I did get a spot on the show, but after being showed the 4 women that i had to chose from I decided to pass my spot on to Rick, have fun buddy...

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

Please tell me the above photo is photo shopped. I'm scarred for life.

----------


## welderguy

> Please tell me the above photo is photo shopped. I'm scarred for life.


 I wish it was!!! its real!

----------


## Rick

Hey! Thanks!  Never make fun of a large woman. Shade in the summer, warm in the winter. Who to choose, who to choose.

----------


## welderguy

> Hey! Thanks!  Never make fun of a large woman. Shade in the summer, warm in the winter. Who to choose, who to choose.


 HAHAHAHA! Have fun!!

----------


## Canoetripper

> Hey! Thanks!  Never make fun of a large woman. Shade in the summer, warm in the winter. Who to choose, who to choose.


Maybe you trade thongs?

----------


## welderguy

> Maybe you trade thongs?


 Yeah he could use it as a Tent !!!!

----------


## Rick

I watched this goofy show last night. What's with the goggles? You are being marooned on a tropical island and the one "must have" you bring along are goggles? Not a knife, not fire making, not a metal pot but goggles? I get why the guys are going on the show. I could have spent 21 days naked with her but then I'd have the whole, "honest dear nothing happen" thing to explain. That would be right after being shot, of course, so I'll have to take a pass but I get it.

----------


## welderguy

> I watched this goofy show last night. What's with the goggles? You are being marooned on a tropical island and the one "must have" you bring along are goggles? Not a knife, not fire making, not a metal pot but goggles? I get why the guys are going on the show. I could have spent 21 days naked with her but then I'd have the whole, "honest dear nothing happen" thing to explain. That would be right after being shot, of course, so I'll have to take a pass but I get it.


 I didnt get that choice either.

----------


## Winter

I think it's my favorite survival show ever.

----------


## Sarge47

I couldn't help but notice that locales are always warm...what about Alaska in the wintertime or the Arctic?... :Detective:

----------


## hunter63

> I couldn't help but notice that locales are always warm...what about Alaska in the wintertime or the Arctic?...


They need 40 min of show......cold weather only 5 min, then they just kinda stop.....

----------


## hunter63

[QUOTE=welderguy;404557]Well I did get a spot on the show, but after being showed the 4 women that i had to chose from I decided to pass my spot on to Rick, have fun buddy...


Otta be good for a couple on months.........You would think

----------


## Sarge47

[QUOTE=welderguy;404557]Well I did get a spot on the show, but after being showed the 4 women that i had to chose from I decided to pass my spot on to Rick, have fun buddy...


Now we know where the "afraid" part comes in!.... :W00t:

----------


## Canoetripper

> now we know where the "afraid" part comes in!....


rotflmo...................

----------


## Rick

I am genuinely surprised Sourdough hasn't been knocking on the producer's door wanting to be on the show. We are talking about getting naked with a female.

----------


## welderguy

> I am genuinely surprised Sourdough hasn't been knocking on the producer's door wanting to be on the show. We are talking about getting naked with a female.


 HAHAHAHA and his one survival Item he chooses is Viagra!!!!!!

----------


## letslearntogether47

The season finally episode last night was good.I've never watched the show until last nights marathon.
The couple asked for a knife and fire.She found a pot whil looking for wood for a shelter.
They were in the Louisiana swamp.The two worked together in the end.

One occuring theme I seen with almost all the episodes is that the male always seemed to get depressed about food and the situation.
And the female would encourage  and get him motivated.Fights always seemed to happen on day 3.

----------


## hunter63

> The season finally episode last night was good.I've never watched the show until last nights marathon.
> The couple asked for a knife and fire.She found a pot whil looking for wood for a shelter.
> They were in the Louisiana swamp.The two worked together in the end.
> 
> One occuring theme I seen with almost all the episodes is that the male always seemed to get depressed about food and the situation.
> And the female would encourage  and get him motivated.Fights always seemed to happen on day 3.


That's an accurate assessment, and I agree.......I would have not thought of it that way to start with.
Anyway, although I'm thinking the Naked part was for rating......I thought the show was more realistic than most of the predecessors. 

What I got from it.... seems the mind plays a major part in the whole picture.
Three items seem to be knife fire and a container for water......

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I thought the show was more realistic than most of the predecessors. 
> 
> What I got from it.... seems the mind plays a major part in the whole picture.
> Three items seem to be knife fire and a container for water......


I agree,especially when they post how much wieght they lost during the 21 days.
The unrealistic part is.
1.) They know that after 21 days their ordeal will be over.In a very real survival situation you would not know when help would arrive.
This alone would weigh heavy on the mind.

2.) They're never really alone(camera men).So the sense of being alone is diminished.
I remember seeing Les Stroud in a truely alone situation one time and he broke down.Seems even talking with somebody on a two way radeo helps overcome it.

----------


## Winter

It was a good episode last night. The guy whined the whole time, but he napped a pretty masterful spear point.

The crawdad thing has me confused. I never had a problem catching them by hand.

----------


## welderguy

what I didn't understand was, with all the snakes around why they didn't kill more and dry the meat while they had a fire.

----------


## Delta 5168

> I couldn't help but notice that locales are always warm...what about Alaska in the wintertime or the Arctic?...


    Hey, Sarge, just think about how much money they could save by not having to blur everything out due to temperature!

----------


## letslearntogether47

> The crawdad thing has me confused. I never had a problem catching them by hand.


I never had problem catching them as well.In the extended bonus footage they showed the guy using a flat cut stick to plow through shallow puddles onto land.They had hoped to get stuff trying to escape into the mud.They scored some small fish a shrimp doing that.
Oh and finding and dispatching the Nutria rat was a nice food find.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I never did see the premier.
So are the necklaces a homing device incase one gets lost?

----------


## Rick

If they select me for that show I'm taking a sat phone. That way I can order pizza.

----------


## hunter63

Kids catch crawdads with a piece of hot dog and a string, could have been snake guts and cordage..... catching them by hand gets ya bit some times...

----------


## letslearntogether47

You know,I could have sworn the bags they keep their camcorders and 1 allowed survival item is made of netting.

Also,what do you think Hunter,shouldn't...um...Ruth and Mykel Hawke try this? :Wink:

----------


## Rick

My guess is his answer is going to be Hunter and Ruth Hawke....But wait until he gets back and has to answer all the questions Mrs. Hunter will have.

----------


## hunter63

Looking around carefully........Yeah, Ruth is HOT....LOL
Honest Honey, it's just a TV show..........

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I enjoyed the series and as I suspected, it revealed more about human psychology than survival skills.  A good change of pace from other shows.

----------


## 4rum

> I find it very perplexing as to why anybody would voluntarily go off onto the wilderness naked! I think it is just a rating trick because they know that everybody likes naked!


I agree Wildthang.

----------


## DeTazMan

> I enjoyed the series and as I suspected, it revealed more about human psychology than survival skills.  A good change of pace from other shows.


I would agree with this.. I find it interesting to see what they go thorugh.. WOuld I do it... Not likely!!!

----------


## RandyRhoads

I actually think goggles would be a great one item on the island situation. You can fashion just about everything you'd need for survival, albeit difficult, from nature, but goggles are a little trickier. The ocean is filled with plenty of things to keep you fed. If I could have goggles in a situation like that i'd take it, and probably have an endless supply of food....


Although I haven't seen the show, it sounds fake. A family member just said something about them clubbing a possum and using it as a loin cloth and bra....o....k.....

----------


## welderguy

> I actually think goggles would be a great one item on the island situation. You can fashion just about everything you'd need for survival, albeit difficult, from nature, but goggles are a little trickier. The ocean is filled with plenty of things to keep you fed. If I could have goggles in a situation like that i'd take it, and probably have an endless supply of food....
> 
> 
> Although I haven't seen the show, it sounds fake. A family member just said something about them clubbing a possum and using it as a loin cloth and bra....o....k.....


 It was a nutria.

----------


## RandyRhoads

And they really did that? And you guys believe it? Maybe it is a good show and I should get tv...

----------


## welderguy

> And they really did that? And you guys believe it? Maybe it is a good show and I should get tv...


 I guess he speared it, they showed it in the hollow log, and him thrusting the spear into the tree, but who knows its TV

----------


## ryaninmichigan

So I am watching it right now and I have a couple observations. Their shelter just burnt down. Anyway they are grubby as all get out, why not go into the river and rinse off? That alone would make me feel better. Also her teeth are as white as the driven snow. How is that? They just ate turtle right off the coals.

----------


## dscrick

I've been watching, all the episodes so far. You have to admit, it's crazy to be stuck anywhere naked with almost zero equipment, but what a challenge! Then throw in an opposite sex partner who's naked? Very challenging. The cast seems to be very deficient in food gathering /production to me. But they can make fire most of the time.

----------


## Oddmott

Finally checked out this show to get caught up. Quite disappointing after the first 2 episodes. Anyone can head out into the wilderness and starve and complain for 21 days. Nobody in this show is surviving... they're just dying really slowly.

In response to somebody's post earlier... I don't think there's a hot enough woman on the planet for me to suffer through any more episodes of starvation and blurs. lol

----------


## CivilSurvivor

I completely dislike this show (it's just my opinion, you are all entitled to yours), and with good reason.

1. There is much less of a point to being naked if it's censored (not saying un-censor it, but it kind of defeats the purpose.)

2. It's mostly consisted of whining and complaining over their hunger and that they want to get out, and though they don't get any major items at the start, it's still just plain fights here and there. "I don't like my partner at all, she's all focused on herself and she just wants to eat" but then five seconds later the tables turn.


I have watched the show before so don't think I don't have my reasons, but it's just not the same as Survivorman or even Man vs Wild. I mean, Bear isn't too independent and has a camera crew, but he has guts and actually does act serious about it and demonstrates some actual techniques. The only show I won't watch unless I ran out is Ray Mears: Extreme Survival. Most of the beginning is just back-stories of where he's going. I don't like that as much, but as always I will have watched quite a bit before resorting to that. Don't get me wrong, the groups on the show have guts as well, but it feels un-natural.

I know I'm only 12, but I feel like I have the right to display my honest opinion, and if you don't like it that's fine.

----------


## hunter63

All opinions are valid, and reality isn't a fun as manufactured drama.
Remember it's a TV show.....made to make money and get ratings (more money).

Experience will show you that the "Naked and Afraid" is probably closer to reality that most all of the other shows.

Even at 12 , but having experience with a summer camp....you most likely have already seen those that could make it, and those that could not, just in your daily activities.

After years of watching some people being convinced that they can survive being naked,..... just using their mind and skills to over come obstacles and survive....This is an example of "putting you money where your mouth is (Not you personally.....)"

I'm calling out Bear, and Les, Cody and the rest...to take up the challenge.

----------


## CivilSurvivor

> All opinions are valid, and reality isn't a fun as manufactured drama.
> Remember it's a TV show.....made to make money and get ratings (more money).
> 
> Experience will show you that the "Naked and Afraid" is probably closer to reality that most all of the other shows.
> 
> Even at 12 , but having experience with a summer camp....you most likely have already seen those that could make it, and those that could not, just in your daily activities.
> 
> After years of watching some people being convinced that they can survive being naked,..... just using their mind and skills to over come obstacles and survive....This is an example of "putting you money where your mouth is (Not you personally.....)"
> 
> I'm calling out Bear, and Les, Cody and the rest...to take up the challenge.


You put up a persuasive argument, I must admit, and I do think this makes a lot of sense. I personally love Bear, Les, and the crew but I don't personally believe they might survive as long as the Naked and Afraid cast members only for the fact that they must have had lots of experience beforehand (There was a guy who was working in bushcraft expertise for 20+ years) with that situation while Bear and Ray might not. Everyone has their different parts they are best at and we can't all be good at it all. It's nice to chat like this with you all, nice having these chats.

Les is supposed to be starting a new series in 2014, I saw the update on his website a while ago. I think you can suggest show episode ideas and I think I will submit yours (full credit of course). We'll see if he does it. Even if he doesn't, though, I grew up to my age now watching him, so I won't lose any respect.

----------


## Oddmott

Les & Cody are both bonafide survivalists and expert "cautionists". Although they both like to strip down periodically, I can't see either one of them taking the completely needless risk of going fully nude. 

Les invited me to a youth leadership camp he was keynote speaker at back in 2006. We hung out all afternoon and talked about everything, and the one thing that stuck with me was that he wouldn't even walk up a very mildly icy wheelchair ramp into the dining lounge. He's that cautious.

----------


## Rick

> I'm calling out Bear, and Les, Cody *and the rest*...to take up the challenge.




Who you tryin' to kid. That was directed at Ruth and you know it.

----------


## hunter63

> Who you tryin' to kid. That was directed at Ruth and you know it. [/COLOR]


LOL....Busted!........Ruth is Hot!
That transparent, huh?

----------


## Highhawk1948

I have been enjoying the show. I enjoy the mental battles.

----------


## roar-k

I didn't read through all the pages or check to see other threads about this topic, but how do you all rank Naked Castaway?  Did you like that show better or not?

----------


## hunter63

Personally I enjoyed it for realism....and entertainment.
Not a tutorial on how to do it, rather a.... this is what can happen. 
I would watch it again.

----------


## crashdive123

> I didn't read through all the pages or check to see other threads about this topic, but how do you all rank Naked Castaway?  Did you like that show better or not?


I watched it and liked it for what it was.  It was not a show that showed/taught survival skills.  To me it was more about the psychological aspects of being thrust into that situation.

Something interesting (not surprising) was that some of the participants - in their bios - claimed to be survival, or wilderness instructors.  One guy had to be medivaced (drinking untreated water) and she crumbled on her own and tapped out.  Her survival instructor skills evidently didn't include boots in the field that involved over night stays (that was for you Sourdough).

----------


## roar-k

Most of the participants do not have "real woods" experience.  They sit in their backyards have a few friends, or as they call them "students" come over and show off their survival skills.  Well, that's how most of the participants have seemed to me.  Could I do better?  Probably not, but I should strive to do better.

As crash and others have said it is mostly mental.  You have to want to thrive in the those conditions, not just survive.  If you just settle for surviving you are already lost in my opinion.  That may not be the best choice of words, but you all can get the gist of it.

----------


## hunter63

I'm guessing that a lot of survival experts are legends in their own minds......

----------


## Rick

Well, they're alive so.............

----------


## Beo

I'd do the show, it'd be a real test to see if I can go 21 days out in the wild without touching myself in front of the woman... Hahaha... Other than that screw it it's just dumb.. Hahaha
Actually I watch it to see how they'll do.

----------


## welderguy

> I'd do the show, it'd be a real test to see if I can go 21 days out in the wild without touching myself in front of the woman... Hahaha... Other than that screw it it's just dumb.. Hahaha
> Actually I watch it to see how they'll do.


 HAHAHAHAHA!!!! that could be a hard test to pass

----------


## Grizz123

I have been trying to ID the knife used on season 2 episode 2, did anyone get a good look at it?

----------


## Wildthang

They should team HUnter with Ruth for a Naked and Afraid show. It would be funny to see hunter sit under a tree for 21 days going " Woo Hoo Blurbablurbablurbalurbalurba.............her hot, Woo Hoo Blurbalurbalurba...........her hot!

----------


## hunter63

LOL....seems a lot around here may do the same with Bear?....Les....Cody......Dave( oops not Dave).......Hummmm

I'm good.

----------


## Wildthang

> LOL....seems a lot around here may do the same with Bear?....Les....Cody......Dave( oops not Dave).......Hummmm
> 
> I'm good.


Oh My God, are you serious :Scared:

----------


## welderguy

Here she is the next female cast for the show.


.




.



.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

Lol....hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Grizz123

boom chicka boom chicka barffffff

----------


## hunter63

All righty then.......Not much chatter lately on N&A....but did catch a couple of episodes lately.

Last night they were in an oasis some where in Brazil....desert, w/lagoons, a some greenery.....bananas, pineapple, grasses, coconuts  palms.

Anyway, the young lady chose a magnifying glass as her "item"...he found a 1/2 coconut shell...she was using the magnifying glass to sterilize the water by just focusing it on the 1/2 cup of water...and passed out in the sun....????

I guess I had never seen of given this a thought....and really can't see how you could be sure how well it worked unless the water boiled....

Any thoughts?
 Anyway she got miffed off at him and ended up keeling over in like 12 days had to be hauled out....while his strategy  was lay around in the shade and tough out the 21 days....had fattened up, and brought a belly with him.......but made it.

----------


## crashdive123

I did see that episode.  While the boiling gives us a visual que that the water is hot enough (212 degrees F), pasteurization occurs at 150 degrees F.  Problem is - without a thermometer you can't be sure (or at least I can't) of what the temp is.

I didn't much care for either of their approaches on this episode.

----------


## hunter63

Nor did I....seems that latest pairs are not even trying to build, create, or even attempt to improve their chances....
Get some where, build a shelter of sorts (duck tape) and wait it out.
Not much evidence of primitive skills.....

Now if you saw the duck tape episode.....how may rolls did the dude have?....use a lot of a shelter that fell down...two blankets, bikini, and still had a 1/2 roll left.

----------


## crashdive123

I think that's the one I turned off.

If it's the one where he said "I'm going to make Mother Nature my b***h" I just thought that it wasn't going to end well.  No point in watching.

----------


## hunter63

> I think that's the one I turned off.
> 
> If it's the one where he said "I'm going to make Mother Nature my b***h" I just thought that it wasn't going to end well.  No point in watching.


That was a good indication of Dumas.....Don't mess with Mother Nature....She will flush you down......turds to dirt.

----------


## Batch

I still can't get over the girl who brought a blast match and then they said it was broke even though he guy used his machete to make the fire with the blast match!

----------


## Wildthang

That is a good show for noobs to learn what not to do! For people that supposedly have to have some kind of survival rating, they sure do some dumb things! I have always wondered how that survival rating works and what would be the bottom limit rating for being on that show!
The only reason I even check that show out is because some of those chics are hot......LOL

----------


## your_comforting_company

I caught the end of the show about Botswana. I learned that basically everything in Botswana wants to kill you. I'm not going there  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

> I caught the end of the show about Botswana. I learned that basically everything in Botswana wants to kill you. I'm not going there


I hear Florida is the same way.....That true?

----------


## Rick

Yes it is and I have the list to prove it.

----------


## Mischief

Twinkle toe northern guys are not rugged enough for Florida, even our love-bugs scare them.  :dissolve:

----------


## your_comforting_company

The "bug with two backs" hahaha!
Sadly, hunter, yes. Even the mosquitos are deadly and the size of buzzards. I saw a mosquito flying away with a VW beetle the other day.  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Twinkle toe northern guys are not rugged enough for Florida, even our love-bugs scare them.


Was at a campground in Minnesota...the mosquitos has a designated landing strip at the air strip......
Just saying.

----------


## Rick

And southern boys look for blankets when the temp hits 65 so.........

----------


## crashdive123

> And southern boys look for blankets when the temp hits 65 so.........


Well yeah........doesn't everybody?

----------


## Wildthang

> Well yeah........doesn't everybody?


Yeah those southern boys can do it all, I remember that guy called Blade! Green Anaconda Green Anaconda! I think he impressed us all with his awesome skills.......lol

----------


## hunter63

Not gonna look....not gonna look.....
Crap ...I looked.....

----------


## MrFixIt

> Was at a campground in Minnesota...the mosquitos has a designated landing strip at the air strip......
> Just saying.


I overheard a conversation between mosquitos one night at camp. They were debating on eating me there or taking me with them...




> And southern boys look for blankets when the temp hits 65 so.........


Nah, we just throw more logs on the bonfire.

----------


## hayshaker

seems to me if they did,nt have the behind the camera crew and the caterer that goes on all filming
shoots they would probaly starve.did not see the show dont have tv. just giong by what i,ve seen posted

----------


## hayshaker

just had a thought someone said this show was shot in costarica, ok that,s jungle and you,ll find plenty of taro growing
the plants produce leaves as large as 4feet long and 3feet across,not to mention the root is high in starch it can be boiled
fried or steamed. the leaves once again can be used for shelter making wrapping meat in to steam or cook over
coals.

dry coconut husks can be burned to keep misquitos away.
the leaves can be used to make baskets or even shelter walls.
banana leaves can be used to serve food on as well as wrap food in to steam or
cook on coals.freshwater crabs can be had in the various streams there did they try to catch any?
dry palm fronds are great for a fire,
coconut when your done eating make a impromtu canteed and when split in half make nice bowls
to eat from spoons can be carved from wood. did they do any of these things?

----------


## hayshaker

one again taro root can be pounded into a paste known as poi
between just the taro and fish and coconut they could haved survived quite well for some time.

inthe islands of the so,pacific fish,taro,cocnet are main staples in thier diet. just saying.

----------


## hunter63

This show is shot on location all over the world....different every time.

From what I have seen, it's pretty much the real deal....kinda hard to hide naked.
Crew isn't there all the time, but don't think they are at a hotel ....like some other shows we know of.

The normal "gear over comes all" doesn't work as all participants are naked and can only bring "one item"....Sort of the ultimate "If you only had one," whatever.

Seems the successful pairs mostly had fire starter and knife....although some were successful in primitive fire starting.....but had a heck of a time as they were not in their back yard...so to speak.

Mostly a exercise in dynamics between two naked people attempting to survive rather than a "How to" on bush skills ....
I really think the 21 days was chosen as being on the outer limits of starving,,,,as in 3 weeks with out food.

Mostly you get over the fact they are naked real fast.......and just suffer with them.

Still a TV show....for entertainment....but does bring up a lot of situations on what it takes.....

You really need to see it to have any idea of what the show is about.

----------


## Rick

Barring some accident or immediate illness (like appendicitis) anyone should be able to survive a week. Even if they had bad water to drink. After that week things might get a bit dicey but none of us will starve to death in a week.

----------


## Awanita

I can see what my wife would say if I were on the show, and trust me she wouldnt buy the bit about "No honey honest I didn't see a thing,it's blurred just like on TV honest honey!"

----------


## hayshaker

hunter i,m just saying if the couple had bush skills it would make things a wole lot more interesting dont
you think? most every thing i mentioned in my post i,ve done while living in hawaii. if not all it,s been a long time.

----------


## hunter63

> hunter i,m just saying if the couple had bush skills it would make things a wole lot more interesting dont
> you think? most every thing i mentioned in my post i,ve done while living in hawaii. if not all it,s been a long time.


I guess you have to see it.....
I agree that skills help.....seems these people have skills but are based on their home ground.

----------


## crashdive123

It also seems that some that fail do lack two things:

1.  A realistic assessment of their true abilities
2.  Interpersonal skills

----------


## hayshaker

ya crash if they had joined the fourm first they would have walked out of the jungle fat and happy.
i,m justsaying.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Bump:

I would like to see 2 very skilled survivalist take on this challenge just once.
I mean extremely skilled. Love to see if they would not only survive but thrive.

----------


## hunter63

Well will be starting up again here pretty soon.
April 19, 2015

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...hannel/376026/

So we can all sit in our recliners and pick apart the participants.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Bump:
> 
> I would like to see 2 very skilled survivalist take on this challenge just once.
> I mean extremely skilled. Love to see if they would not only survive but thrive.


I know , how about Cody Lundin and Joe Tity reunion show!........oh wow I just threw up a little bit thinking of that :gagged:

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I know , how about Cody Lundin and Joe Tity reunion show!........oh wow I just threw up a little bit thinking of that


How about Matt Graham and some attractive yet skilled female?  :Wink:

----------


## Batch

One thing is that they aren't putting you in the places you "practice" surviving. This weekends episode is in the everglades.

I am guessing it is filmed in the western glades based on the little bit I saw. I'll be watching this episode a couple of times I am sure. It looks like they are in some old growth cypress and they set up camp in a palm hammock. But, I didn't see their shelter or what kind of other trees were in the hammock. 

First thing I would look at is mosquitoes. American beauty-berry, black elderberry, and wax myrtle can off some help. Smudge fires around dusk and dawn. Food and water shouldn't be a problem in any ecosystem in South Florida if you don't have to follow laws.

----------


## hayshaker

AH the naked bee keepers show i used to raise bees i,d like to see that one.
any how i don,t have TV so i,ve never seen the show any how is the woman hot
or what.and why dont they make some clothes out of the jungle plenty of material?
and what is it their afraid of? where do they find these people anyhow. has any of them ever been camping
just saying.can they think outside the box or no?

----------


## letslearntogether47

It's on!!!
Really, dropped into a desert?
That's kind of stipud.

----------


## Batch

> It's on!!!
> Really, dropped into a desert?
> That's kind of stipud.


What did you watch? The one I watched came on at 10PM EST and was filmed in the everglades.

----------


## Enigma

> Bump:
> 
> I would like to see 2 very skilled survivalist take on this challenge just once.
> I mean extremely skilled. Love to see if they would not only survive but thrive.


of course they would, but the show (from what I have read) is to entertain millions of couch potatoes, who never set foot in the outdoors, by showing ordinary people, with a few outdoor skills fail dismally. You also have to remember, in some countries, local laws prohibit killing certain things, so there go's 90% of your possible protein sources for a TV show. Imagine seeing an Aussie 'naked and afraid' where wallabies are killed and eaten, or snakes or goannas etc. You'd get a jail term for that, unless you had black skin.(Abo) 

yet that is the sort of easy pickings a person with half a brain could be eating in a REAL survival situation. Down this way, we are not even allowed to interfere with native roadkill, even if you see a Kangaroo freshly hit by a car. Fortunatly, most bushies realise what happens out bush, stays out bush, but it certainly could never be filmed for public TV.

----------


## hunter63

> What did you watch? The one I watched came on at 10PM EST and was filmed in the everglades.


That was the one I saw a little later.....guy seemed to have some decent skills,.... she was doing Ok till sickness took her out.
Little gung ho on the gater hunting.....

----------


## letslearntogether47

> That was the one I saw a little later.....guy seemed to have some decent skills,.... she was doing Ok till sickness took her out.
> Little gung ho on the gater hunting.....


The one that was on at 9pm must have been a repeat. Had a very attractive blonde( Honora Bowden)with a rocking body that got really sick and had to leave. She did some serious biothing at the guy. Was a desert with fresh water ponds here and there. Palm tree and not much more. The Everglades episode was on at 10.

----------


## madmax

> Barring some accident or immediate illness (like appendicitis) anyone should be able to survive a week. Even if they had bad water to drink. After that week things might get a bit dicey but none of us will starve to death in a week.


A week is BS if I have water,,, uh,,, Next fall,  anybody wanna go?  November or so?

----------


## Rick

You, uh....You're inviting guys to go camping naked? It's gotta be a Florida thing. On the list!

----------


## Batch

I can't figure out where they were. Water lettuce and armored cats aren't usual around the glades cypress that look like that. Some of the shots were definitely major canals. But, the big cypress buttresses with shallow water has to be a private spot.

----------


## Mannlicher

I just can't watch that show.

----------


## madmax

Buncha woosies.  If I'm not afraid of Sam naked,  There's really no reason to be afraid of me...

oh BTW.  He'll be carrying... I might be too.

----------

